# The serotonin transporter:



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.biopsychiatry.com/serotonin.htm ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This looks interesting, Eric. I'll have to go through it when I have more time to digest what's in it. (pun intended)







JeanG


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

WHOO BOY!!!! DITTO!!!!







BQ


----------

